# Poll for the Gold



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that our state has access to golden trout eggs, I'm interested in what other anglers think about where they should be stocked, particularly, if they were to be introduced to southern Utah.

Of course, this would only be applicable if a lake were found, where the golden trout wouldn't have a chance to compete with the cutthroat restoration projects.

10 day poll


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

whats the big appeal other than the fact they're rare? they're tiny aren't they? Wish we'd try and get a TROPHY rainbow fishery going.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're only small when their potential to grow is limited. The world record, I believe, is over 7lbs from the Wind River Range in Wyoming.

The ones in the Uintas are crowded out by an overabundance of skinny brookies.

I'm not saying the possibility of a nice one isn't there. Sometimes fish find a way to grow enough to eat each other...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

No. Keep them up north for us.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> No. Keep them up north for us.


:roll:

I say spread them out and maybe at some point we can supply our own eggs. Let's get as much angling opportunity as is biologically feasible.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodger said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > No. Keep them up north for us.
> ...


Thininng them out numbers wise to experimental places is a waste. We already know they do ok in the uintas why place them out of the reach of the majority of anglers as well? They already have splake and other exotic species down there so why should they get more?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > tye dye twins":3gchyxyt]No. Keep them up north for us.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Boulder top has some lakes that could potentially grow some big golden trout. Why not?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't want them down south because it may attract more people. I really think the Uintas more closely replicate their natural range. Plenty of remote lakes in the Uintas to experiment with, perhaps even some in the Wasatch. 
Even though the Boulder is not the native range for brook trout, let's not forget it has the best brook trout fishing in the United States, created by our hardworking predescors. Boulder Mountain is all about brook trout, period! CO Cutts, splake, grayling and tiger trout are enough variety. I say fill in any gaps with sterile brooks and bag the tiger trout!


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Splake, Rainbow trout, Tiger Trout and Brook trout are all non-native fish planted in the Boulders. Why not add another one? A very pretty one at that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't guarantee getting goldens from Wyoming every year.

Also remember goldens prefer water temps under 55°. The fifty-some lakes in the Wind Rivers that have goldens are frozen 7 to 8 months of the year.

I can't think of a better place to put goldens than Atwood Basin. 

World record golden is 11-plus lbs.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The north has every bit as much variety (even splake -Causey) of sport fish as the south and already has goldens, so if a lake that won't allow them to find a way downstream is found, at a moderately high elevation, why not give them a shot? We won't really know if they'll make it unless they're given a chance.

Why be selfish about it? It's all Utah. Why save the spoils exclusively for the mass of the population when the people who actually live on that southern soil (and surely love it) might enjoy the added species?

We're not talking thousands of eggs here. A couple hundred would be about right for the kind of lake I have in mind. The possibilities will be examined and other lakes could get some looks as well.

If it's determined that it isn't worth trying, then so be it, but I see no reason to exclude the southern end of the state from something that could feasibly be shared with them.

Goob - Thanks! 11lbs! Good grief that's huge. That wouldn't likely happen here, but it's nice to dream.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I vote no, only because the boulders already have enough fishing opportunities. I'd rather see them pick a lake or 2 in the wasatch if they had some extra fish. If the lakes were far enough in to keep them from getting hammered, but close to home so anyone who wants to put in the hike to get to them without having to spend a bunch on gas could do so, that would be cool. Something like white or red pine, or upper bells. There are a number of other possibilities in the area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Personally, I love yellowstone cutthroat. I loved site casting to cruising cutthroat in lakes on the Boulder. But, I love colorado river cutthroat even better. There isn't a prettier trout in the West than them.

I think Utah needs to continue working on native fish restoration. I loved to see the work on Middle Sheep Creek -- I've fished the lakes around Spirit Lake and think this is a grat project! It is time to slow down on the novelty fish. Obviously, there situations that different fish need to be explored and utilized. I imagine that there are some places on the Uinta range that are good options for golden trout. I can't think of any good options on the Boulder, or Fish Lake. 

I voted no.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You could very easily stock some lakes with golden trout...but just because the lakes get stocked doesn't mean they will be a good fish for the south. I can think of two major problems with stocking them:

I haven't voted and won't because it all depends on the lake....1)the problem with stocking golden trout on the Boulder is that the fish in the lake would probably have to be eradicated first. In some cases this is no huge problem...just quit stocking what is there. But, on other cases, it would require rotenone for multiple years. Also, eradicating brook trout from a lake to find room for golden trout is a potential PR nightmare...look at all the trouble it causes just in restoring some cutthroat populations in areas where brook trout have stunted. Now, try eliminating brook trout from lakes that don't stunt...

...2)the other problem is that golden trout are closely related to rainbow trout and struggle surviving in lakes with low oxygen levels. That along with their potential of cross breeding with cutthroat is why more rainbows are not used on the Boulder.

So, a lake that might be good for golden trout would have to be 1) a lake without any other fish species or brook trout and 2) one that has a high dissolved oxygen content to overwinter fish. I think you are going to have a hard time finding a suitable place...


----------

